# Claiming Inactive Username?



## Vet (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi, this is Orel, or Veter- on F.A.

I wanted to change my name from Veter- to Vet on F.A. for a while, and the user here hasn't been active for six years:

www.furaffinity.net/user/vet

I sent an e-mail to accounts[at]furaffinity[dot]net, and shot Dragoneer a note on F.A., but I've received no response for quite a while! I was wondering what would be the most effective way of handling this query? I've checked the F.A.Q. and looked around the forums and found that maybe sending a Trouble Ticket would address this, but I don't want to overstep my bounds!

If I am able to somehow snag this name, I was wondering if I could change it from VET (all-caps) to Vet.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2013)

Vet said:


> Hi, this is Orel, or Veter- on F.A.
> 
> I wanted to change my name from Veter- to Vet on F.A. for a while, and the user here hasn't been active for six years:
> 
> ...


It wouldnt be able to be changed from Vet to VET, I know it will take time for them to get back due to they have to check if the account HAVE been logged into (yes there are accounts that appear to be completely blank but the person still logs to it) in any recent time.


----------



## Vet (Jul 12, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> It wouldnt be able to be changed from Vet to VET, I know it will take time for them to get back due to they have to check if the account HAVE been logged into (yes there are accounts that appear to be completely blank but the person still logs to it) in any recent time.



I see, I see! Thanks for the clarification. So I can't change the name from *VET* --> *Vet* after claiming it?

I guess I can't win them all! How long do you figure will it take for them to normally to respond to something like this? Just so that way I can gauge it before taking any other decisive actions?


----------



## Vet (Jul 19, 2013)

It's been over a week since I started this thread, and around 10 days since I e-mailed them and a few months since I noted Dragoneer. Not a single response.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Silverwolfoneofmany (Jul 22, 2013)

I am guessing that the only way for you to acquire another user's account is for the owner of the account to consent to it and relinquish their password to you personally. I have never seen a case where the administration has transferred ownership of an account, and although I honestly have no idea, I somehow doubt they'd do so. Good luck on your quest, though!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 22, 2013)

Silverwolfoneofmany said:


> I am guessing that the only way for you to acquire another user's account is for the owner of the account to consent to it and relinquish their password to you personally. I have never seen a case where the administration has transferred ownership of an account, and although I honestly have no idea, I somehow doubt they'd do so. Good luck on your quest, though!


They actually do give the ownership to another person since they can access the account since they can access the DB, it just takes a while to do the work.

to the OP try emailing them again


----------



## Vet (Jul 24, 2013)

Silverwolfoneofmany said:


> I am guessing that the only way for you to acquire another user's  account is for the owner of the account to consent to it and relinquish  their password to you personally. I have never seen a case where the  administration has transferred ownership of an account, and although I  honestly have no idea, I somehow doubt they'd do so. Good luck on your  quest, though!



According this this FAQ response, apparently I can claim an inactive username by e-mailing them? 

http://help.furaffinity.net/article/AA-00244/0/Claiming-Abandoned-Accounts.html





Verin Asper said:


> They actually do give the ownership to another person since they can access the account since they can access the DB, it just takes a while to do the work.
> 
> to the OP try emailing them again



I'll try to e-mail them again. I haven't goten a response as of yet, and I can imagine that it shouldn't take someone that long to access something in their database and change it.


----------



## Vet (Aug 23, 2013)

It's been about a month, and still no response.

Not feeling too jazzed about this guys. I guess if there are inactive usernames, you can assume based on my experience that no matter in which way you try to reach the administration, it will be an uphill battle for you.


----------

